# Bit Braces



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Braces to look for*

Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.

*North Brothers Yankee braces*, including the 2100, 2100A, 2101, and 2101A series. 8", 10", 12". 14". Example of 6" versions are rare but known. Whimble braces exist. North Brothers are better Quality than Stanley. North Brothers was acquired by Stanley in 1946 and their line of tools was incorporated into Stanley's offerings. This brace was used by Bell Telephone and many of them are marked "Bell Systems".

My Yankee Braces ( 12" 2100, 10" 2101, 8" 2100) 









North Bros 2100 12" Yankee









*Millers Falls - Holdall brace with Leland Universal jaws.*
Nos. 729 - 734; 729A - 734A

733 Millers Falls Hold All









*Millers Falls - Lion brace with Leland Universal jaws.*
Nos. 769 - 774; 770A - 773A
Nos. 870 - 873; 870A - 873A
Nos. 1769 - 1773
Nos. 1870 - 1872

Millers Falls 771 12" Lion Brace









*Millers Falls - Master Ratchet brace with Leland Universal jaws.*
Nos. 830 - 833; 830A - 833A
Nos. 8130 - 8133

*Miller Falls - Parsons Deluxe Ratchet brace with Leland Universal jaws* (this line is expensive, but very nice)
No. 5010 - 5012; 5010A; 5010C

Parsons 5010









*Peck, Stow, and Wilcox (also P. S. & W and PEXTO) braces with the Sampson chuck and jaws.* 8000 Series (e.g. 8010)

Here is a 10" with Sampson chuck. this one has an 1895 patent date on the chuck. It is marked P.S. & W. These are similar to the Millers falls Lion brace. 




































Stanley 921, 923 series
Stanley 901
Stanley 810


----------



## dhart1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Just picked up a Millers Falls 771 at a local flea market for 3 bucks. Its in perfect usable condition.. I had no idea what I had till I got home and looked it up.. I was very happy to see it was a good model but even if it wasn't for $3 how could i go wrong! I am new at collecting old tools, and I am mostly looking for things I can use and this fit the bill. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome Dave. Braces are something you can still get good deals on. I try to buy quality tools and buy what I will use. Although it is hard not to get carried away.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


+ to the carried away ;-) Most of mine are Stanley though I do have a couple of Millers Falls corner braces and my Grandfathers 14" PS & W .
As well as both Stanley and M/F breast frills, and..and..


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


For some reason I used to think Yankee was made by stanley. Good to know they're not. I've only got one good brace that I like….and it's on the list. Yankee 2101-10


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Stanley purchased North Brothers in the 1940s I believe. You want to look for pre-Stanley stuff if you are looking for more.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Added Photo of a Millers Falls Parsons Brace.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Wayne, any chance you'd be able to add some price ranges and values? I pass by a lot of braces simply because I have no idea what the are worth, or were to look to find out.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I have been watching eBay. There are a slew of braces out there so I recommend being very selective. My thoughts, others please jump in, I in no way claim to be an expert.

There is a premium for 6", 14" and 16" braces. (not seen any 16" on eBay). 6" are used for driving screws and such and are less common. 14" and larger braces seem to be less common and get multiple bidders. They are useful for drilling holes when making benches.

The North Bros 2100 braces seem to go over $100 if they are in nice condition. Bell Systems marked ones seem go for less $50-100. Stanley versions of the Yankee can go for much less depending on how new they are. There are some Stanley versions with plastic parts for gods sake. Condition affects price a great deal.

HoldAlls seem to go in the $30-$60 range. A bit more for pristine ones. Similar pricing for the Lion Chucks, Master, and Pexto versions. They need to be in very good shape and well identified.

The only Parsons brace I have seen in good condition is currently listed at $250.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Miller Falls - Parsons Deluxe Ratchet brace with Leland Universal jaws (*this line is expensive, but very nice*)
No. 5010 - 5012; 5010A; 5010C

You weren't lying

Probably already seen this one Wayne, but here goes anyways

Parson's Brace with permaloid handles


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


No Terry I was not. 

I added a photo of my Lion Brace and all 3 of my Yankee braces above.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I added photos of a P.S.&W. Sampson chuck brace.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Inherited two buckets of rust from my uncles garage today. Inside … 2 stanley 921 braces. A 10" and a 12". The 12 is is substantially better shape. Theres also a MF 732 10".


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Great post Wayne. I'm still chasing the elusive 16" and 6", but did find a 14" Holdall. Have you picked up any dowel bits yet?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Looks like some good braces there Stef. The 12" 921 looks really nice.

No 16" for me yet Kevin. I was going to go out rust hunting this morning but decided to head to to the refuge and shoot some wildlife photographs. I have a hollow auger and pointer if that is what your asking about.

My 14" Yankee Brace is on a slow train from the east coast. According to tracking it has taken 8 days to get from Maine to where it is at today, currently showing in New Jersey.

Some photos from this morning….

An American Bittern









Pheasant 









From earlier in the month…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Wayne they look like a regular brace bit but much shorter.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Field and Stream worthy pictures Wayne!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Kevin, do you happen to have a photo of some?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Wayne, Jon Zimmer's website


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I've not seen them in the wild. I will have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Just picked up a nice spofford Brace


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Very nice dude. I have my eyes out for one. I just added a 14" Yankee to my braces. Needs some cleanup.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hunting for my first brace this weekend. Thanks for the info., Wayne.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


How did the hunt go Colonel Travis?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I have about 50 braces most with a ratcheting system one of them was pretty spendy and they got mixed into a box now I don't know which one was pricy and they all look alike any idea on how to tell which one was the 60 dollar brace and which was the cheep 15 dollar ones is there models I should know this is tougher than hand plane identification.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Short of looking through each one and figuring out what it is not really. Look for some that stand out from the others and post some photos?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


okay Ill drag them out and try to figure it out


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


You may find that you have a few nice braces….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


This one's your fault Wayne. A Stanley 921. Its on your list, so I couldn't leave it behind.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don have you played with it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I just picked it up. I haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Had an itch i had to scratch. Scooped up a PS&W Samson 8010b in killer shape.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Very nice Stef. Need to find a 14" to satisfy the heft and hubris need…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne Ive had my eye out for a massive 14" brace but haven't stumbed upon one just yet. There's a full summer of rust hunting ahead of me so ya never know what ill come up with.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


May the gods of the rust hunt smile on you. I passed on a few braces today (Stanley 923) and a 10" Sampson. I did come home with an early Leonard Bailey Victor Jointer.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Yard sale find, for $1.50









Samson 8012. Just had some surface dirt I had to clean off


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


That is an excellent find and a great deal Bandit. It should serve you very well.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Har!!! all I gotta say is that braces is boring!!!!

None the less, I too admit to a passion for them.

I lost count long ago.

Eric


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I picked this Millers Falls 772 up for a buck. Where do these fall in the "nice to have" category? Any great value"


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Don,

It is a millers falls Lion Brace. It is a good quality user brace. I would say good value. Not a Yankee or a Parsons but a quality brace.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I picked up a Yankee #2101 with a set of bits for $15. How'd I do?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Picked up an unknown 8" brace for $8 the other day.









There IS a metal ferrel on the large knob, but the rest is wood. Handle is rather a small piece of wood. No ratchet either. Still trying to read what is left of the etchings….









Will keep looking it over for a name or number…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


It looks pretty early Bandit. Nice find.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


This may be the heft and hubris of braces. I'm posting this here at DonW suggestion in hopes of getting some answers. This Pexto X-72 14" (15" ??) seems to be scarce. What it lacks in quantity it more than makes up for in size. It weighs over 5 lbs. I've finished restoring it now after getting ALL the screws out with no damage. It was pretty badly rusted. 

























The chuck is MASSIVE, basically one piece machined. The puzzle is the hole in the business end of the chuck is 1/2" square and about 1" deep but not tapered. One 7/16" set screw. (This picture was taken before I successfully removed the remnants of a twisted off bolt!) When I bought it, I thought the hole appeared to be tapered, but it was just ********************. A square tapered bit looks like a midget next to this, and I could not find a way to make the tapered bit work. What on earth would this be used for? Is there an adapter missing?
Any information would be helpful. Thank you!
DanK

I found only three mentions in a google search, and the one identical had a bit, but I couldn't tell what it was for sure. I was surprised at the prices associated with it.


----------



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I just got a hold of a Millers Fall #1 Bit Brace. It's rusted up pretty bad, but hopefully I will be able to free it up so I can rotate the ratchet and get it working. There are 3 screws on the back side of the top wooden handle. Was wondering how to remove it once the screws are out. Does it rotate CCW? Does any one know of any instructions or manual for this brace? I think it is dated around the late 1800's.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Here is some information on the low number miller falls braces. I've not seen manuals of this type for braces other than some 1940s stanley ones. The best source of data used to be WK Fine tools but I think he took his web site down.


----------



## gben (Jan 29, 2020)

WayneC said:


> *Braces to look for*
> 
> Thought I would share the list of bit braces that I am tracking. The list has been compiled from a variety of sources on the web. If you have suggestions of high quality braces that are not on the list, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Why are these the "#1 braces to look for" and why are they considered high quality???

I have Yankee braces and the other 20th century large, strong, heavy, complicated braces too, but to me that does not mean they are the best braces or particularly high quality.

Remember these are for making a hole in wood with a nice sharp bit, which does not take a lot of strength or strain at all, which means that the extra weight and bulk and parts on the fancy 20th century braces are probably not necessary at all, and could have been there as much for marketing purposes as anything else.

I have a G&A brace which was made in the year 1868. G&A stands for Gunn and Amidon, two of the guys who ended up starting Millers Falls in September 1868. The Brace I have is pre-Millers Falls, but it is marked with the January 1868 Amidon Chuck patent date, which is why I can narrow it's date of manufacture to well.

It is a simple brace, made of wrought iron with no wood wrist handle, just a swell in the sweep , and a Ligum Vitae handle to fit the palm and fingers of the other hand. I think the brace is made of seven parts in total, yet a few days ago, 152 years after it was made, it quickly sank a 3/4" hole through a board.

It is a simple, beautiful and efficient tool. It weighs less than 2/3rds what a Yankee Bros/ etc. weigh, and has no nickel plating.

There are many, many other examples of older, historic, simple and perfectly functional braces to be found from the 19th century and earlier. many of them much harder to come by than the big 20th century braces that anyone can buy any day of the week off Ebay, and there are even some 20th century braces that are the equals of the popular and Trendy Yankee, Pexto, Millers Falls and Stanley models that are much harder to find, that can not be bought by anyone on demand with money in their pocket, like the V&B Model 444 for instance.

In the end, the brace that is the best is not for any one person to dictate, it is for each person to decide for themselves, and the best brace is certainly not what happens to be most fashionable today, or the one that can be hocked on Ebay for the most cash today.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*

Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.

12" Lion and 12" North Bros 2100 Yankee









12" Yankee and 12" Millers Falls 731 Holdall 









12" Lion and 12" Holdall









10" Yankee 2101 and 10" Goodell Pratt 2510









Millers Falls Lion Chuck and a no name, typical brace Chuck









12" Lion and 12" Yankee Chucks









12" Yankee and 12" Holdall









12" Lion and 12" Holdall









10" Yankee 2101 and a Goodell Pratt 2510 Chucks


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


2, 3, 4 jaw chucks, 345678 sweep, whimble, engineers, electricians, various attachments…..

Sets a fella's head a spinning. Other folks might find it boring…

Bits too….Single twist/ PR pattern, fine thread feed, bates, I think there's eight different types of the common single twist irwin bits

There's some interesting stuff within that topic….

Eric


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


I agree Eric it is a big topic. Add handled Augers to the list too. I've been watching the first year of the Woodwright's shop. He seems to do more with the augers than with braces or drills.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


Added a Goodell Pratt 2510.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


Any Samson Chucks to post?

Seems I found a #8012 awhile back…..cost a whopping $1.50


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


I'll add some. I'm bummed. I lost the bid on an 8016 a couple of weeks back. 16" sweep.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...






























Wayne I must say I have ask you for more than 7 advice and all seven paid out LOL
I'm very happy with my 2100 yankee very smooooooooooth
Feels like my metal working tools 
And yes like always your right fit and finish is Imaculent .
Thanks Wayne


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


Thought you would like it.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


Hey a Wayne I just want to say thanks for all your advice,
The yankee what ever model I have that you suggested to buy, men does it work like a charm thanks so much for people like you, again thanks.








On the above photo taken by my 6 year old
I'm driving in 1/4-20 flat counter sink screws

















Driving more screws very happy Wayne 
No problem at all 
So far all your suggestion is perfect thanks again


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying the brace August. Nothing like a fine tool.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

WayneC said:


> *Side by Side Photographic Comparisons of Some Quality Bit Braces*
> 
> Just some photos I took tonight that I thought I would share so you could see some of the braces from the previous blog post side by side.
> 
> ...


What is the difference between the Sampson and the lion chuck?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bit Gauges*

I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.

Keep your eyes open for these guys if you happen to be out rust hunting…

Stanley #47 Bit Gauge




































Stanley #49 Bit Gauge


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


Man, that thing is pretty cool. Nice score Wayne.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


I've had a #49 for a little while now, but I haven't used it yet. Maybe if I start doing more M&T work with larger mortises, I might use it to drill out most of the waste… Seems useful though. Wish I would have had it when I was drilling out the mortises on my workbench legs…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red.

You will have to invent a project to use it Mos… 

I watched a Roy Underhill combo plane video today. Thought of you Mos.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


Man that's pretty neat. I've never seen such a thing.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


Very nice collection, Wayne!

Thanks for sharing the photos since bits and accessories are what I'm 'shopping' for now. Looks like I definately NEED a depth stop.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Terry.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I haven't used my 47 yet, but I can attest to the value of the 49









If your going to hand drill big mortises, in say a workbench, you really need the 49









There is a pic in Schwarz's workbench book of him using the 47.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


TY Wayne, wasn't aware of the 47 or 48.
Found a 49 in late Dad's tool chest.
I'll be on the look out.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


Now that's a great idea, depth stop for augers! Could have used one of them a little while back. Thanks for sharing, learn something new every day!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


They are pretty useful.


----------



## Ironman132 (Jan 1, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Bit Gauges*
> 
> I have a couple of styles of Stanley Bit Gauges that I thought may be of interest to folks using auger bits. These are Stanley #47 and #49 Bit Gauges. Essentially they attach to your auger bit and indicate when to stop drilling. The #47 has a spring that flexes when it reaches the desired depth. The #49 has a couple of wings and will not let you drill any further.
> 
> ...


I recently picked up a 49 for $5. One bolt was bent but the unit still seems to work ok. Still in the hunt for a 47.


----------

